# Stockport Pet Warehouse has yielded a fatty for me



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi all, I saw this guy at work today and had to have it.

Ate a full box of Hoppers on the counter and a couple more treats after that aswell.

Unfortunately its a male but im hoping its going to still grow a bit more.




























and my personal favorite:










Pictures dont do justice to its size, its larger than my hand and for a frog weighs a ton. its also got a head the size of an adult male beardy!


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice pyxie. Why unfortunately its a male? You know the males get bigger.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

Mate, thats mint! il have to pop round and have a look at him sometime.

Take it there was a delivery this morn?


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

hmm, was told otherwise but im happier to believe that males get bigger. how ever its not the pixycephalus but the other bullfrog species (not so clued up on the latins name for these animals) :2thumb:

redeye- came in this morning and it was love at first site


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks like a pyxie to me Id bet money on it. Hes great looking loads of yellow.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*frog*

very nice frog how much did he cost i saw one around this size in a shop and it was £100.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

id bet a months wages on this-its is definately a male giant african bullfrog. will get to around 9-10 inches long!!grow massive!! males in this species definately get bigger than the females. dan


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

also i dont obviously know if that is your enclosure or not but id take it off the bark chips and just have it on a few inches of eco earth with a nice large bowl of de chlorinated water in. its just they can get compacted easily from the bark plus isnt the best burrowing substrate for them. hope that helps. gorgeous frog and very lucky of you to get a male.i hope mine turns out to be a male!!


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

I dont think there could be any doubt on the sex. Thats one of the most male looking pyxie frogs Ive ever seen.


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

he cost me a grand total of £40 :2thumb:

dont worry, hes going on eco earth as im a nut about the stuff.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*frog*

you got yourself a great deal there.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

definately a pyxie frog... he/she is a beauty :flrt:
cant 100% sex it though as im not 100% sure what sex mine is :lol2: i presume its a boy though hence hes called Rammstein.








And here he is as a baby.








the colouring can change quite dramaticly as they grow and judging by the yellowing on yours i would say its a boy....... but i could be wrong.


----------

